# jeez



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm sorry if this has been posted before.... but wow!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Alr3eady been posted and debated to death...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^^I've never seen it before.

WOW how stupid to jump in front of him and try to catch him!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I figured it might be : /


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It is a pretty devastating video. When you think it can't get worst, it just keeps on going. Sometimes a good reminder of how quickly and how dangerous something can go. Hope a lot of people have learned something with this really bad situation whether it be setting different safety ring rules or some specific way of maybe handling or preventing something like this from happening.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I was just wondering which horse won the class... the one who knocked over the most humans... the one who destroyed the most buggys.... the one who ran for the longest.... or the one who got out first....


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay I posted that before I watched the part where the horse fell down. Tragic.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Allright seriously.... did they have to put that horse down?????????????


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I just watched the Animal Planet clip of this. The horses are ok. The lady who fell out of the cart with the second horse who took off didn't have full function of her legs.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Did they actually put the horse down? I don't believe they did.

Why didn't they evacuate the arena! My goodness! At least get some of the horses out of there especially when the 2nd horse started his frantic run.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

No the horse wasn't put down. The owner said it was fine.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I know a guy who tried driving once and said it's more scary than riding. If the horse decides not to listen to the bit you're up the creek!


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

That was the first time I watched that video. OMG. Scary. Glad it turn out okayish. Geez.


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

It looked like the horses were spooked at first, but after awhile the 2 horses diddn't look scared at all, just teasing everyone and perhaps enjoying themselfs..?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

hope everyone was ok. That's scary. Did they trip the horse at the end , how'd the cart come loose? It looks like they threw out a rope or something and the cart came off.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^thats what I was wondering


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

They tried to rope the horse and the cart broke free and so did the rope. The horse tripped on it's harness.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ouchhh


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

The horses were all fine.

The horse that spooked was a seasoned champion and they still have no idea what caused him to panic like that - they figure he was somehow stung, or his tail had gotten hung up in the tracing and he couldn't get it loose. I believe they have retired him since this happened.

It's easy to say "do this, do that". When a horse is that erratic and you have no idea where he's going, opening the gates is the WORST thing you can do. You can try and believe it would be easy to evacuate, but the pattern of the bolt was all over the place and staying in the center WAS the best solution. Most horses don't bolt into the center of a large group but with blinders on, it's understandable how it can happen.

I absolutely ADORE the announcer in this video - she is a picture perfect image of cool as a cucumber and being able to effectively manage things without even being in the ring.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

And as to why the cart broke loose, I believe(don't quote me on this) that they are built with emergency break away mechanisms to reduce damage in such cases as this.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

poor everyone... that's a bad adrenaline rush right there...heart attack!!!! I'm happy it turned out relatively ok.


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

this is exactly the reason we have outriders when we race our standardbreds. harnessed horses in carts that get loose are scary! so while racing there is always a person riding a horse to catch any runaway horses.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

ShezaCharmer said:


> Why didn't they evacuate the arena! My goodness! At least get some of the horses out of there especially when the 2nd horse started his frantic run.


If they had opened the doors, the loose horses would likely have escaped which would have been even more of a disaster, in the ring they're contained so it's easier to regain control.

I think the only thing I would have done that wasn't done would be untack the horses that they had control of, or at least, remove the cart, that way (example at 1:11 and again at 1:58 and _again_ at 2:57) when they spooked there would be less risk, I'd much rather my horse spook and run freely than have an overturned carriage dragging behind him, or be knocked over and caught in the shafts.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I posted this video a while back, I would like to have hit the crowd, they didn't need to be yelling and screaming the idiots! 
That's why I like riding a horse, tehehe, if they pull that crap you can ride it out, then teach them a lesson after. 
It's kinda funny,( I only say that because no one was hurt) like a chain reaction, silly horses. I'm amazed those horses hit the others like that, I wouldn't have thought they ever would, well, you learn a crazy thing each day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

omg!! domingo effect!!! i agree that the people who had control of their horses should have removed their carts. and i cant believe that man just stood in front of the horse and expected it to stop!! well looks like thje horses had fun... lol


----------

